# Writers Wanted



## Rollo Kim (Sep 4, 2003)

Hello!

I edit a web site {http://www.schvtrn.com/} and we are looking for contributors. It's essentially a site for writing on a number of subjects, including 'music' BUT, there's also a lot of reference to things like fictional technologies, fictional styles of music, fictional bands, fictional scientific theory and theorists.

There's also a lot of humour involved.

What we don't want is reviews of conventional bands and artists. We will accept reviews of more underground stuff, but we're looking to get more work that is theoretical, funny, or just plain surreal. What we do want is writing about anything that touches any of these subjects, or subjects that are close to: sound, experimental art / film / music, outsider art, edge science, outsiders, strange events, philosophy, reportage etc.

We can also offer columnist space e.g.:

http://www.schvtrn.com/comms/

http://www.schvtrn.com/rollo/


There's no money involved at the moment, but if you check out the site you'll see there's a lot going on, and it's always something to stick on your C.V. We have about 6,000 regular visitors per month so far, and we've only been online for 6 months.

If you have anything that you think might be relevant - drop me a line!

Cheers!


----------

